# another need help



## hubert (Mar 29, 2005)

I need a mounting bracket for a Polaris plow blade for my 99 500 sportsman. I'm not a do it yourself and usually handle everything with dealer. I was advised by dealer that part was discontinued and they do not carry it any more.
Can anyone recommend a parts supply or web site that may have this?
Any help appreciated. Thanks in advance---Hubert


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.cyclecountry.com/


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

www.rockymountainatv.com


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.jrgraham.com/jrgc/hsrun.exe/webapps/jrg/aplusweb.htx;start=HS_home


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

Buy a honda!!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

What are you 10 !!!!!
Opps, i mean.
waz up, wat ru 10!!!


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

im just sayin if you buy a honda you can drive through the snow and not have to plow it.


----------

